# Tegu questions



## Spike the tegu (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a juvenile black and white argentine that I allow to free roam my house he has a basking and uv the hotspot is 115 I want to know how I can provide humidity if he free roams also how can I teach him his name will daily baths be okay for humidity? And will just repeating his name teach him I want him to be like Macgiyver lizard


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 24, 2014)

dont know about the name thing, but try a humid hide box that he can crawl into when he is ready to shed/just want to be in there.


----------



## Spike the tegu (Feb 24, 2014)

Michael I have tried this but it never gets used he just ignores it


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Feb 25, 2014)

He won't be getting the right humidity unless your whole house is at 70% or above. And I don't think baths will cut it.


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 25, 2014)

You might have to build him an enclosure that he would go into at night or when ur not home and only let him out when you are home and awake. That way he can roam around and also have a place where he is in that is set to the right humidity. There is nothing wrong with a roaming tegu but the humidity plays a big part in their shedding.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 27, 2014)

MacGyver is not a good example of how to keep a healthy tegu. Hes not healthy and free-roaming is NOT ideal. It does cause permenant organ damage due to lack of a consist humid environment. Do your guy a favor and build him a proper enclosure. He will thank you for it by being healthy and living a long life.


----------

